# Rude Service vs Excellent Service



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Did anyone see 48 hours tonite? There was a segment on "...the Angus Barn, a steakhouse in Raleigh, N.C., [where] the entire staff service that goes above and beyond the call of duty."

Find out more by going to the following web site: http://cbsnews.cbs.com/now/story/0,1...7-412,00.shtml 
and click on the interactive box in the upper right for 
javascriptopUp('http://cbsnews.cbs.com/htdocs/48hours/service_please/framesource.html',540,400)
which give you video clips.

All restaurants should aspire to be as such. It's not the mistakes that are made as much as it is how they are repaired.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've met the exc chef of Angus Barn... he is a social worker by schooling.....he cares about his staff/ if they have financial or time problems he works with them because retraining is much more exspensive than taking care of the staff you have....loyalty amoung his staff is phenominal. They come to him with personal problems work them out and then come back when they are able to.



I've been trying to get pig slaughtering info from him for a year now....we've played fax tag alot.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Service is everything. It can even make up for bad food, but good food can't make up for bad service.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I have to say that the Angus Barn, boy does that bring back memories, has awesome service! The other top service restaurant I've bben to was Emeril's in New Orleans. I cannot say more positive things about how the FOH was handled. I love it when everything is presented to each diner at once! But the entire experience was incredible-


----------

